# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  أذكااار بعد الفجر والمغرب

## الاء

... الــــذكــــر ... (تقال بعد الفجر وبعد المغرب )
 .. الكيفية ..

1- قال تعالى  ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ، له ما في السموات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه ، يعلم مابين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمة إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض ، ولايوؤده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم ) .
 ( قرأ مره واحده ) 
تحفظ من الشياطين.

...

2- قال تعالى ( قل هو الله احد uالله الصمد v لم يلد ولم يولد w ولم يكن له كفوا احد x)
قال تعالى  ( قل أعوذ برب الفلق u من شر ما خلق v ومن شر غاسق إذا وقب w ومن النفثت في العقد  ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد)
قال الله تعالى  ( قل اعوذ برب الناس u ملك الناس v الـه الناس w من شر الوسواس الخنــاس x الذي بوسوس في صدور الناس y من الجٍنة والناس .)
 (3 مرات ) تكفيه كل شر يضره .

... 
3- اللهم انت ربي ، لاالـه إلا انت ، خلقتني و انا عبد وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، ابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي ، فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت .
 ( من قاله في الصباح او المساء ومات دخل الجنة )

... 
4- اللهم اني اسألك العافيه في الدنيا والاخره اللهم اسألك العفو والعافيه في ديني ودنياي واهلي ومالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي ، وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي واعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتي . ( دعاء الحفظ والعافية ، ويقال عند النوم ايضاً ) . 
... 
5- اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله والحمد لله ، لا الة الا الله وحده لاشريك له ، له الملك واله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيئ قدير ، ربي اسألك خير مافي هذا اليوم وخير مابعده ، أعوذ بك من شر مافي هذا اليوم وشر مابعده ، ربي اعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر ، ربي اعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر . ( في المساء يقول امسينا وامسى الملك بدل اصبحنا والليله بدل اليوم ). 
... 
6- بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيئ في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم . (3 مرات ) لايضره شيئ . 
... 
7- اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق . (3مرات) وهي ايضا ذكر نزول المنزل . 
... 
8- ياحي ياقيوم ، برحمتك استغيث ، فاصلح لي شأني كله ، ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين . ( 3 مرات ) . 
... 
9- لا الة الا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيئ قدير . ( 10 مرات أو 100 مره ) . 
... 
10- سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضى نفسة ، وزنة عرشة ، ومداد كلماته . ( 3 مرات ) يضاعف اجر الذكر بقدر هذه الامور . 
... 
11- اعيذك بكلمات الله التامة من كل شيطان وهامه  ومن كل عين لامه .  ( لتعويذ الأطفال وغيرهم ) 
(3 مرات ) .

----------


## آلجوري

*[align=center]جزيت خيرا ... [/align]*

----------


## الاء

مشكوووره للمرور

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## الاء

العفووو

----------


## diyaomari

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لكي يا الاء علي هذا التذكير الحميل

----------


## الاء

مشكور على المرور

----------


## دموع الورد

مشكوررررررررررررررررره.............

----------


## الاء

مشكووووره

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

تسلمي

----------


## الاء

مشكور على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

بارك الله فيكي يا الاء

----------


## الاء

مشكووره للمرور

----------


## العنيدة

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mylife079

بحب اضيف انه بعد المعوذات فيه التسبيح 

سبحان الله 33 مرة 
الحمد لله 33 مرة 
الله اكبر 33 مرة 
مشكورة الاء

----------


## مدحت

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الاء

عبير __ مدحت __ محمد  

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## ريمي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يجزيكي الخير

----------

